# PATTAYA | Acqua Condominium Jomtien



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Acqua is graced with high-end spaces featuring bold, yet tasteful colors and elegant lines that draw the eye upwards. Quality is the hallmark of the common areas at Acqua, where unique design elements can be discovered throughout the landscape, and provide visual interest at every turn. Acqua features contemporary rooftop swimming pools and gardens, a barbecue pavilion, free transportation to and from the beach, a game room, and even a library for the enjoyment of the residents.


----------

